# Service Engine Soon Light



## shiaokaz (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey All

I am a newbie... I dont now much about the car
I own 97 Nissan 240 Base Model

This morning my "Service Engine Soon Light" is on for no reason, I seriously dont want to take to Nissan to have them to turn the light off

can someone tell me how to turn it the light offer? where exactly is the ECM located at?
thank you so much


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Howdy.

Your ECU is located behind the kickpanel at the passenger's right foot. Remove it from its annoying screws but do NOT pull out the harness with the wires!

turn the cars accessories on (key at ACC) and then with your flathead screwdriver turn the knob on the ecu clockwise about 280 degrees, wait a second, then turn it back fully counterclockwise. now watch the codes fly! note how many short and long bursts there are. The check engine light will flash but so will the little red led in the ECU.

compare your results to any OBD1 or OBD2 chart depending on your vehicle. GOod luck!


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh and its not a service engine soon light, its a FIND OUT WHATS WRONG BEFORE YOU DESTROY YOUR ENGINE!!!


----------

